# US envoy in India goes on a saree spree



## Vikrant (Aug 6, 2017)

Those are very artistic sarees. 

---







India’s khadi has a new admirer -- US Charge d’Affaires in New Delhi MaryKay Carlson, who said she will wear the swadeshi fabric on the country’s 70th Independence Day.

Carlson visited the Khadi Viliage Industries Association (KVIC) outlet in Connaught Place area on Friday, and browsed through several sarees, before picking up a few for the August 15 celebrations.

The American envoy shared her experience in a video on her Twitter handle, saying, “There is so many to choose from, so it was hard to decide. Need your help.”

...

Watch | US envoy in India goes on a saree shopping spree for Independence Day attire


----------

